# do you still drink milk?



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 18, 2014)

i dont. i dont even put it on cereal anymore.

having a big glass of cold milk never registers with me anymore. not even with cookies or brownies 

i just watched a man order a glass of milk at lunch with his burger. very foreign to me. i think i got one glass when i was younger than 10 yrs old..it came early and it came less than cold. bleech..turned me off of milk from restaurants forever.

i do drizzle some half-half in my coffee if it is scorching hot. i eat cheeses, yogurts-plain..cottage cheese. just dont drink milk. i do use it as an ingredient. i dont remember the last time i bought anything more than a quart of milk. a gallon..wow, been a long time.

cereal? soy or almond "milk". 

you?

my coworker just got a call from the wife. he had to run to the store. he said he buys 4 gallons at a time..for his kids!! WOW!


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 18, 2014)

Not as much anymore but with cookies or brownies or anything of the sort its a necessity as well as some half and half in my coffee


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 18, 2014)

^yea. cookies!!

as an asian man..i think statistically, i should be lactose intolerant. i like milk..just never drink it. weird.


----------



## foodaholic (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't drink as much milk as I did when I was a kid but I still go through at least a gallon a week


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 18, 2014)

I drink at least a liter a day. Couldn't live without milk.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 18, 2014)

nothing like a good milk shake or a good glass of chocolate milk


----------



## CanadianMan (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm lactose intolerant and I drink about 1L of milk a day. when I was young one glass would make me sick, not anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2014)

I stopped drinking milk years ago when I was trying to lose weight and found that when I went back to it I couldn't touch the stuff - not even ice cream!


----------



## mainaman (Feb 18, 2014)

I drink every day, as well as I eat home made yogurt as well
I am from Europe so no lactose problems


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 18, 2014)

Hahaha Dave. That's awful tho, I dunno what I would do without milk.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't usually drink milk straight, but I do put it in coffee every now and then (or half-and-half if available), and I froth some every morning for my cappucino.

Besides that, I get it indirectly through cheeses, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Eric (Feb 18, 2014)

Cottage cheese, yogurt, cheese of all sorts, but never milk. Hate the taste! Always have.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 18, 2014)

Love milk. I use it on my Golden Grahams and now and then will have a tall one.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Feb 18, 2014)

I have not had a glass of milk in a long time either. I too use it in cooking, and I eat milk products, mainly cheese, and a bit of cottage cheese in my lasagna.
I even stay away from ice cream and shakes now. I drink coffee black, so not any cream either. I think about a little ice cream or even a shake now and then, but I always change my mind. I do enjoy a bit of sour cream now and then.
So I guess I would say you are not alone. 
I remember when I was quite young starting to eat hot oatmeal, rather than cold cereal, because I could have it without milk. I might have been 7 or 8.
I has ice cream when I was older than that, but I seem to have lost the taste for it.
Del


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 18, 2014)

I drink it by the gallon.

Milk, orange juice, black coffee and diet coke. Lots of all.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I drank a plain glass of milk.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am not really a fan of straight milk, but we eat custards 2-3 times a month. I make alot of ice cream and coffee as well, so we use a fair amount of milk. If I do get a pop tart, which I haven't eaten one in many years, it just doesnt taste good with any thing besides a glass of milk. I like 2% in my cappuccino more than whole milk.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 18, 2014)

I was raised in the country, so I'm going to go with yes.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 18, 2014)

I stopped all dairy about a year ago for the most part (on a rare occasion, I have a slice of pizza, a cheese on a burger or cream in a sauce or soup), and don't miss it at all. I also don't eat pasta or bread and no processed sugar. Energy-wise I feel so much better.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 18, 2014)

mainaman said:


> I am from Europe so no lactose problems


True, prevalence of lactose intolerance is much lower amongst people of European descent, but certainly not nonexistent.


----------



## seward (Feb 19, 2014)

As long as it's steamed and has espresso in it.......


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes and lots of it out of a frozen glass from the freezer. Nothing better sometimes than ice cold milk!


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2014)

Soy/rice/almond milk. It's either that, or 'Depends'.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Every morning with cereal, and a splash in the coffee. Switched to 2% about 10 years ago, man I miss whole milk. My daughter had a friend over whose family only buys skim milk, when she had 2% she was like wow!! why does your milk taste so good.


----------



## Nmko (Feb 19, 2014)

Milk is for baby cows.

i LOVE soy though...


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 19, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> Every morning with cereal, and a splash in the coffee. Switched to 2% about 10 years ago, man I miss whole milk. My daughter had a friend over whose family only buys skim milk, when she had 2% she was like wow!! why does your milk taste so good.



Skim milk is stuff of the devil. Such a waste of good milk.


----------



## echerub (Feb 19, 2014)

I stayed away from milk for a while, but I drink it in small quantities now or use it to make my breakfast shakes on mornings when I'm in a rush (or lazy). I can only drink organic milk though - regular "factory milk" makes my gut seriously wonky. It's not the lactose because organic milk has that, and I'm totally fine with yogurts and cheeses.

Used to drink a lot of soy milk, but chose to move away from that. Still like the asian soy milk with the soy bean taste for a treat though 

PS. I drink whole milk. What's with that skimmed milk stuff?


----------



## 29palms (Feb 19, 2014)

No milk for me thank you!! I do eat cheese occasionally and plain Greek yogurt, some fresh ice cream a couple times a year, but that's about it. I use it for cooking occasionally, but I substitute almond, or coconut when I can. For cereal I water down some fruit juice 50/50.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 19, 2014)

I drink at least a gallon a week. We go through at least 4-5 gallons a week between 4 of us in the family with the 16 month old drinking probably 2 gallons of whole milk. I drink mainly skim but sometimes mix the whole with skim.


----------



## orangehero (Feb 19, 2014)

Whole milk is still reduced to only 3% fat or so.

The food co-op here sells some dank raw milk. I switch between drinking milk or kefir.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 19, 2014)

Skim milk is like water hate that stuff


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 19, 2014)

As a kid I couldn't stand the stuff unless it was very, very cold. I love cheeses, yogurt, ect. If I get some milk I can drink a gallon in a week, but usually I end up throwing it away.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 19, 2014)

I love cheese and eat a lot of it. Not drinking milk allows me not to worry about any other milk product. Lactose intolerance is, in my case, all about quantity.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 23, 2014)

I hate white milk, Yucky. On the rare occasion that I have cereal, I use milk but don't drink what's left. Same for cookies. I actually prefer cookies or donuts dunked in coffee. When a recipe calls for milk I'll use half 1/2 & 1/2, half water since milk has too many carbs and sugar for me. 

My kids, they go through 2 gallons of whole milk a week.


----------



## steelcity (Feb 23, 2014)

Love me some milk. I grew up drinking it and never stopped. It has to be cold. If I get dessert while out, I will have them put a glass in the freezer ahead of time so it's nice and cold when my dessert comes. People look at me weird if I order it but I think they're the weirdos for not drinking it.


----------



## shankster (Feb 23, 2014)

Chocolate milk after the gym,2% with cereal..


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 23, 2014)

I love me some chocolate milk


----------



## agp (Feb 24, 2014)

I drink milk, but only with breakfast, or by itself. I think having milk with lunch/dinner is weird.


----------



## AndyS (Feb 26, 2014)

I used to be addicted to milk as a kid, never have it anymore. I very rarely have it in a cup of tea, but that is about it. Never by itself and I don't eat cereal anymore. Very strange. Cream, on the other hand, I could consume all day.


----------

